# ما هو نشيد الانشاد؟



## aHmEd tIto (5 أغسطس 2008)

*ما هو نشيد الإنشاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## cross in ksa (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مهم*

اهلا وسهلا بيك استاذ اجمد تيتو الرب يباركك
كتب هذا السفر سليمان الحكيم ، الذى وضع أناشيد كثيرة ( 1 مل 4 : 32 ) . 

وقد لقب " نشيد الأناشيد " ، وذلك لأن تكرار كلمة " نشيد " تشير إلى أفضليته على غيره من الأناشيد ، كالقول : " ملك الملوك " ، و " رب الأرباب " و " قدس الأقداس " ..... 


كان هذا السفر يقرأ فى اليوم الثامن من الأحتفال بعيد الفصح عند اليهود ، بكونه نشيد الحب الأبدى المقدم لله ، أو الذى يربط الله بالمؤمنين الذين ينعمون بالخلاص خلال الدم ، فاليوم الثامن يشير إلى ما بعد أيام الأسبوع ( 7 أيام ) ، أى يشير إلى الحياة الجديدة ، أو الحياة الأخرى التى تنعم بها خلال المسيح فصحنا الحقيقى ، وكأن النشيد يحمل نبوة عن الفصح الحقيقى الذى ينقذنا من الموت ويدخل بنا إلى حجاله " سماء السموات " ، عروسا عفيفة ، متحدة به اتحادا أبديا

، كما يقول القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص : " نشيد الأناشيد فى الحقيقة هو أغنية الحب الإلهى ، مسجلة برموز غزلية ، تحمل معان سماوية ، أكثر عمقا مما يحمله ظاهرها ، يترنم بها الناضجون روحيا ، الذين عبروا اهتمامات العالم والجسد وانطلقوا سالكين بالروح 

لذلك يسميه العلامة أوريجانوس " سفر البالغين 



مهم جدا ان نعرف من هم شخصيات السفر
العريس : هو السيد المسيح الذى يخطب الكنيسة عروسا مقدسة له ( أف 5 : 27 ) .
العروس : وهى الكنيسة الجامعة ، أو المؤمن كعضو حى فيها ، وتسمى " شولميث " 
العذارى : فى رأى العلامة أوريجانوس هم المؤمنون الذين لم يبلغوا بعد العمق الروحى ، لكنهم أحرزوا بعض التقدم فى طريق الخلاص . 
بنات أورشليم : ويمثلن الأمة اليهودية التى كان يليق بها أن تكرز بالمسيا المخلص .
أصدقاء العريس وهم الملائكة الذين بلغوا الأنسان الكامل ( أف 4 : 13 ) 
الأخت الصغيرة : وهى تمثل البشرية المحتاجة من يخدمها ويرعاها فى المسيح يسوع . 

مقتطفات ) من تفسير وتأملات الآباء الأولين ::للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى ارجو ان اكون اجبت على سؤالك


[color="black"]وان كانت لي نبوة واعلم جميع الاسرار وكل علم وان كان لي كل الايمان حتى انقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا. 3 وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا. 4 المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ 5 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء 6 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق 7 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء. 8 المحبة لا تسقط ابدا[/color]


----------



## الحوت (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مهم*

*سفر النشيد يا عزيزي سفر يعبر عن حالة حب الله والنفس البشرية وهو لا يفسر الا بالطريقة الرمزية .

هاااااااااا في ايات معينه يا ترى عاوز تسأل عنها والا بتسأل عن السفر بصورة عامة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2008)

نشيد الانشاد هو احد اسفار الكتاب المقدس


----------



## cross in ksa (5 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههه الحوت ربنا يباركك كانت على لسانى بس قات اسكت ياواد لحسن يكون فعلن عايز يعرف ويتعلم 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## صوت الرب (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو نشيد الانشاد؟*

ما يهمنا عزيزي في سفر نشيد الأناشيد
هو أنه كلام موحى به من عند ألله


----------



## cross in ksa (15 أغسطس 2008)

هل فهم الاستاذ احمد تيتو نشيد الانشاد ؟؟؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه


----------



## cross in ksa (19 أغسطس 2008)

منشد الهلال قال:


> نشيد الانشاد ليس كاتبه سليمان بل الكاتب مجهول والدليل على ما اقول هو الاتي :
> 
> صور مدخل الكتاب المقدس طبعة دار المشرق - لسفر الأنشاد .
> للصورة التي تقول أن كاتب سفر الأنشاد مجهول .
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هذا اغبى شئ سمعته فى حياتى  

Son 1:1  نَشِيدُ الأَنَاشِيدِ الَّذِي لِسُلَيْمَانَ: 
(BBE)  The song of Songs, which is Solomon's. 

(Bishops)  The Ballet of Ballettes of Solomon, called in Latin, Canticum Canticorum. [Song of Solomon] 


This book is entitled, in the Hebrew copies, "Shir Hashirim", the Song of Songs. The Septuagint and Vulgate Latin versions call it, "the Song"; and the title of it in the Syriac version, is, 

"the Wisdom of Wisdoms of the same Solomon;'' 

that is, the same who wrote the two preceding books. It has always been received and esteemed by the ancient Jews as a valuable part of the sacred writings, calling it "the Holy of Holies" (a); 

Son 1:3 לריח שׁמניך טובים שׁמן תורק שׁמך על־כן עלמות אהבוך׃

א  שִׁיר הַשִּׁירִים, אֲשֶׁר לִשְׁלֹמֹה.  1 The song of songs, which is Solomon's.  


שׁלמה  shelômôh1) 
son of David by Bathsheba and 3rd king of Israel; author of Proverbs and Song of Songs

The title of the book at once denotes that it is a connected whole, and is the work of one author. - Son_1:1. The Song of Songs, composed by Solomon.  keil& delitzsch commentry on the old testment

The “Song of songs,” i. e., the best or most excellent of songs.
Which is Solomon’s - literally, “to” or “for Solomon,” i. e.,  belonging to Solomon as its author or  albert barnes notes on the bible

; peaceful; Shelomoh, David’s successor: - Solomon.  strong hebrews and greek dictionary

Son 1:1  The Song of songs, which is Solomon's. Wrote by Solomon, king of Israel, as the "amanuensis" of the Holy Ghost; and not by Hezekiah and his men, as the Jews say (k) john jills exposition  of the entire bible

وجاء في الترجوم اليهودي[2] "الأناشيد والمدائح التي نطق بها سليمان النبي، ملك إسرائيل، بالروح القدس، أمام يهوه الرب العالم كله في ذلك رنمت عشرة أناشيد، أما هذا النشيد فهو أفضل الكل".
  تفسير ابونا تدرس يعقوب مالطى


وقد ثبت أن كتاب نشيد الأنشاد من الكتب الموحى بها، وأنه وحي لسليمان الحكيم، الذي تكلم بثلاثة آلاف مَثَل، وكانت نشائده ألفا وخمساً واستدل العلماء المتقدمون على أنه وحي لسليمان بأدلة كثيرة منها: 
(1) أنه ذكر في الآية الأولى من هذا السفر نشيد الأنشاد الذي لسليمان ,

أدرج النبي عزرا هذا السفر ضمن الكتب المقدسة، ولم يفعل ذلك إلا بوحي إلهي, وكان موجوداً في الترجمة السبعينية قبل المسيح بمائتي سنة، وترجمه إلى اللغة اليونانية أكيلا وسيماخوس وثيودوسيوس في القرن الثاني المسيحي، وفي القرن الثالث شرحه أوريجانوس، وأجمع علماء اليهود على أنه وحي إلهي, وأدرجه يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي ضمن الكتب الإلهية، وتسلّمه العلماء المسيحيون من أئمة اليهود كما هو، وأدرجه أسقف ساردس مليتو مع الكتب المقدسة سنة 170م بعد أن زار فلسطين ليستطلع من اليهود عدد كتبهم الموحى بها, وذكر هذا السفر إغناطيوس الذي كان تلميذ الرسول يوحنا في أوائل القرن الثاني، واستشهد به أثناسيوس في القرن الثالث، وذكره جيروم وروفينوس في القرن الرابع بعد المسيح,


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو نشيد الانشاد؟*

وفي عام 135م أكد الحاخام أكيبا أهميته العظمى، قائلاً: "الكتاب كله مقدس، أما سفر نشيد الأناشيد فهو أقدس الأسفار، العالم كله لم يأتِ بأهم من ذلك اليوم الذي فيه أعطي هذا السفر".
.
وأكدت المدراش[3] Midrash: "نشيد الأناشيد هو أسمى جميع الأناشيد، قدمت لله الذي سيحل بالروح القدس علينا. أنه النشيد الذي فيه يمتدحنا الله، ونحن نمتدحه!".


----------



## البحيرى بيبو (25 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال بدون تجريح نحن نعرف انا الانبياء كلهم على خلق فلماا يضم سفر نشيد الانشاد قصص جنسيه جنسيه


----------



## cross in ksa (26 أغسطس 2008)

البحيرى بيبو قال:


> سؤال بدون تجريح نحن نعرف انا الانبياء كلهم على خلق فلماا يضم سفر نشيد الانشاد قصص جنسيه جنسيه



 اولا من انت لكى تحكم على  السفر هات نص من السفر وتعالى نتناقش فيه خليك اكاديمى شويه لو قريت اول مشاركه هتعرف السفر بيتكلم عن ايه 


مهم جدا ان نعرف من هم شخصيات السفر
العريس : هو السيد المسيح الذى يخطب الكنيسة عروسا مقدسة له ( أف 5 : 27 ) .
العروس : وهى الكنيسة الجامعة ، أو المؤمن كعضو حى فيها ، وتسمى " شولميث " 
العذارى : فى رأى العلامة أوريجانوس هم المؤمنون الذين لم يبلغوا بعد العمق الروحى ، لكنهم أحرزوا بعض التقدم فى طريق الخلاص . 
بنات أورشليم : ويمثلن الأمة اليهودية التى كان يليق بها أن تكرز بالمسيا المخلص .
أصدقاء العريس وهم الملائكة الذين بلغوا الأنسان الكامل ( أف 4 : 13 ) 
الأخت الصغيرة : وهى تمثل البشرية المحتاجة من يخدمها ويرعاها فى المسيح يسوع .


----------



## البحيرى بيبو (26 أغسطس 2008)

ردك الصراحة فى جون مين انت علشان تحكم اولا انا محكمتش انت اللى مقرتيش السفر كويس وبعدين مال المسيح ومال سفر نشيد الانشاد


----------



## البحيرى بيبو (26 أغسطس 2008)

************
*هذا قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط*
*لا للشبهات هنا*
*ويا أخي ألتزم بمجري السؤال وحواره ............. المشرف*


----------



## cross in ksa (26 أغسطس 2008)

البحيرى بيبو قال:


> ردك الصراحة فى جون مين انت علشان تحكم اولا انا محكمتش انت اللى مقرتيش السفر كويس وبعدين مال المسيح ومال سفر نشيد الانشاد



ههههههه انا مقرتش السفر كويس  طيب عموما انا فهمت نوعيتك


----------



## Twin (26 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ بحيري*


البحيرى بيبو قال:


> ردك الصراحة فى جون مين انت علشان تحكم اولا انا محكمتش انت اللى مقرتيش السفر كويس وبعدين مال المسيح ومال سفر نشيد الانشاد


*أخي أنت هنا تعود وتحكم من جديد بل تنكر وتقول أنا لم أحكم وتتهم الأخر بعدم درايته ومعرفته*

*عامة سفر نشيد الأنشاد سفر رمزي *
*يمثل علاقة الكنيسة بالله *
*وأعتقد أن الأخ cross in ksa أعطاء تمثيل الشخصيات *
*فالله يتمثل بالعريس والعروس هي الكنيسة وهكذا*
*فهو سفر رمزي روحي به الكثير من القيم *
*وبما أنه سفر موحي به من الله وبكتابه المقدس فنظرتنا له نظره روحية لا ننظر له بنظرة شهوانية أو جسدية كما ينظر الأخرين فالنظرة الطاهرة بعيدة كل البعد عن الدنسة*

*وأخيراً يا أخي حاول أن تقرأ هذا الرابط هنـــــــــــا*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الحوت (26 أغسطس 2008)

البحيرى بيبو قال:


> سؤال بدون تجريح نحن نعرف انا الانبياء كلهم على خلق فلماا يضم سفر نشيد الانشاد قصص جنسيه جنسيه



*عزيزي الوصف في سفر النشيد وصف تعبيري لا علاقة له بالجنس الذي في بالك ولا يتكلم عن علاقة رجل بامراه من اصله ..

اقرأ هذه المقطع من سفر النشيد حتى تعرف انه لا يتحدث عن علاقة رجل بامراه :



        1 هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي، هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ! عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ مِنْ تَحْتِ نَقَابِكِ. شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ مِعْزٍ رَابِضٍ عَلَى جَبَلِ جِلْعَادَ.
  2 أَسْنَانُكِ كَقَطِيعِ الْجَزَائِزِ الصَّادِرَةِ مِنَ الْغَسْلِ، اللَّوَاتِي كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ مُتْئِمٌ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِنَّ عَقِيمٌ.
        3 شَفَتَاكِ كَسِلْكَةٍ مِنَ الْقِرْمِزِ، وَفَمُكِ حُلْوٌ. خَدُّكِ كَفِلْقَةِ رُمَّانَةٍ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ.
  4 عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ الْمَبْنِيِّ لِلأَسْلِحَةِ. أَلْفُ مِجَنٍّ عُلِّقَ عَلَيْهِ، كُلُّهَا أَتْرَاسُ الْجَبَابِرَةِ.
        5 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ، تَوْأَمَيْنِ يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ السَّوْسَنِ.
        6 إِلَى أَنْ يَفِيحَ النَّهَارُ وَتَنْهَزِمَ الظِّلاَلُ، أَذْهَبُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْمُرِّ وَإِلَى تَلِّ اللُّبَانِ.
        7 كُلُّكِ جَمِيلٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي لَيْسَ فِيكِ عَيْبَةٌ.​*
*

اذن هذا السفر لا يتحدث عن علاقة رجل بامراه كما هو واضح من الوصف ..
هل ركزت فيما لونتة لك بالازرق !
مش معقول طبعا يكون يعبر عن علاقة رجل بامراه ويوصفها هذا الوصف !

انه سفر يتحدث عن محبة الله لاسرائيل وشعبه وارتباطه بهم ..
ويعبر عن حبه لهم كحب زوج بزوجتة بطريقة تعبيريه شعريه ..

اقرأ :


  Song of Songs



    The Song of Songs talks of the love between husband and wife -- an analogy for the passionate love between G‑d, the supernal groom, and His beloved bride Israel. This "romance" began to bloom and flower when He descended to take His bride out of Egypt on Passover.

        Following the same reasoning, many read the Song of Songs after the Passover Seder.

        There a custom among many Sephardim to chant the Song of Songs every Friday night before the evening service. Many chassidim read the Song of Songs every Friday afternoon, in preparation for the holy Shabbat.

        Rabbi Menachem Posner​*


*اقرأ ايضا عن سفر النشيد :


Song of Songs​

        A book of Tanach authored by Solomon, depicting the love between G-d and the Jewish people, employing the ****phor of the love between husband and wife. In many communities it is read on the holiday of Passover.​
*


----------



## My Rock (28 أغسطس 2008)

الي مش مستعد يحترم نفسه و يتكلم بأدب فنحن غير مجبرين على قبول قلة الادب الاسلامية


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*هل سفر النشيد هو عبارات جنسية ؟؟؟ او حب جنسى بين رجل وامرأة ؟؟؟ او نشيد يقال فى يوم زواج ؟؟؟؟ *** *

*والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا *

*ليس هو كذلك طبعا , لآن له روحانيته .. كذلك لا يمكن فهم سفر النشيد الا بطريقة " التفسير الرمزى " ... *

*انه يعبر عن حالة حب بين الله والنفس البشرية , او بين الله والكنيسة .. والادلة على ذلك كثيرة منها : *

*الحب الجنسى يتصف بالغيرة : *

*سواء من جهة المرأة او من جهة الرجل .. كل منهما يحرص على من يحبه , ليكون له وحده وليس لغيره ... *

*وهذا غير موجود فى سفر النشيد , بل عكسه هو الموجود ... *

*حيث تقول عذراء النشيد فى فرح " لذلك احبتك العذارى .. بالحق يحبونك . اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " نش 1 : 3 , 4 ... لو كان الامر حبا جسديا , لكانت تغار من حب اولئك العذارى له ... *

*كذلك ايضا فيما تقول عن نفسها " انا سوداء وجميلة يابنات اورشليم " نش 1 : 5 ".. *

*نراها تقول لهن " احلفكن يابنات اورشليم بالظبأ وبأيائل الحقل , الا تيقظن او تنبهن الحبيب حتى يشاء .. لو كان الحب جسديا , لكانت هذه السوداء تغار من بنات اورشليم , ولا تدعهن يقتربن من حبيبها .. بل تطردهن عنه ... *

*ولكن عبارة " بنات اورشليم " تعنى هنا اليهود المؤمنين ... *
*والسوداء الجميلة تمثل الكنيسة التى من المؤمنين من الامم الاخرى ... *
*هذه التى تنتظر مجئ الرب لخلاصها متى شاء ... *

*نقطة اخرى نقولها فى موضوع النشيد لاخراجه من نطاق الحب الجسدانى , وهى ما فيه من اوصاف :- *

*الآوصاف التى توصف بها الحبيبة : *

*ومنها " شعرك كقطيع ماعز رابض عند جبل جلعاد " " اسنانك كقطيع نعاج صادرة من الغسل " .. اية امراة تقبل ان توصف من حبيبها بهذا الوصف .. لكنه يفسر بطريقة رمزية ... *

*او من تقبل ان يقول لها حبيبها انها " مرهبة كجيش بألوية .. يمكن ان يقال هذا عن النفس القوية التى تكون فى حروبها الروحية مرهبة للشياطين وكل قواتهم ... *

*سنوات مع اسئلة الناس لقداسة البابا*


----------



## البحيرى بيبو (29 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعه يا جماعه اذا كنت انت بتحذف المشاركه علشان انت مش مستحمل تقراها امال لما تحب تحكى لاطفالك قصص من الكتاب المقدس حتعمل ايه


----------



## الحوت (29 أغسطس 2008)

البحيرى بيبو قال:


> يا جماعه يا جماعه اذا كنت انت بتحذف المشاركه علشان انت مش مستحمل تقراها امال لما تحب تحكى لاطفالك قصص من الكتاب المقدس حتعمل ايه


*
يا حبيبي ايه علاقة نشيد الانشاد بقصص الاطفال بس !
مش عارف ليه الواحد فيكم مش بيفهم الي بنقوله !

انا مش وضعت لك تعريف سفر النشيد ليه ما قرأته !
والا انت لست بقارئ !
والا خايف تقرأءه لانه بيهدم اعتراضاتك الباليه !

يزميل المحبوبه في سفر النشيد هي اسرائيل مش بنت !
النشيد لا يتحدث عن علاقة رجل بامراه ولا يفسر الا مجازيا هكذا فسرة اليهود :


Shir Hashirim - Chapter 1 

1. The Song of Songs, which is Solomon's.
The Song of Songs, which is Solomon’s Our Rabbis taught (Shevu. 35b): Every Solomon (for they were at a loss to explain why ******ure did not mention his father, as it did in Proverbs and Ecclesiastes) mentioned in the Song of Songs is sacred (refers to God), the King to Whom peace (שָׁלוֹם) belongs. It is a song that is above all songs, which was recited to the Holy One, blessed be He, by His congregation and His people, the congregation of Israel. Rabbi Akiva said: The world was never as worthy as on the day that the Song of Songs was given to Israel, for all the Writings are holy, whereas the Song of Songs is the holiest of the holy. Rabbi Eleazar ben Azariah said: To what can this be compared? To a king who took a se’ah of wheat and gave it to a baker. He said to him, “Extract for me so much fine flour, so much bran, so much coarse bran, and you shall produce enough fine flour for one white loaf, sifted and superior.” So are all the Writings holy and the Song of Songs the holiest of the holy, for it is all comprised of fear of Heaven and the acceptance of the yoke of His kingdom.

( The Bible (with Rashi) » ******ures » Song of Songs » Chapter 1 )​

بمعنى :
" كلما ذكر " سليمان " فهو اشارة ومعنى الى ( الله ) الملك , انه نشيد للقدوس مجداً لاسمه "

اذن اليهود يفسرون نشيد الانشاد مجازياً .. والتفسير المجازي هو احد قواعد تفسير الكتاب المقدس ..!
*


----------



## becool (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لو ممكن اعرف بس اليهود عرفوا ازاى انه هتكون فيه كنيسة؟
لو ممكن اسال هو اللى كتب نشيد النشاد ليه اختار الالفاظ ديه؟  (مع معرفتى لما تم توضيحه من الزملاء انة صورة رمزية).


----------



## الحوت (5 سبتمبر 2008)

becool قال:


> لو ممكن اعرف بس اليهود عرفوا ازاى انه هتكون فيه كنيسة؟
> لو ممكن اسال هو اللى كتب نشيد النشاد ليه اختار الالفاظ ديه؟  (مع معرفتى لما تم توضيحه من الزملاء انة صورة رمزية).



*يا زميل خلاص سيبك من التفسير المسيحي الذي يتم ربطة بالعهد الجديد وخليك في التفسير اليهود لنشيد الانشاد ..

راجع المداخلة رقم 17 والمدخلة رقم 21 ستجد فيها معلومات عن هذا السفر من قبل رجال الدين اليهودي سوف ترد علي تساؤلك حوله ..

اما عن اعتراضك على سفر النشيد الذي اوحى به الله لسليمان فتستطيع لما تموت وتطلع عند ربنا تعترض على كلامه وتتعاتبوا مع بعض منك له ويا تقنعوا يا يقنعك  :smi411:

اعتراضك على سفر النشيد يا زميل لن يفيدك فهو يتحدث عن محبه الله لاسرائيل وللشعب اليهودي ..*


----------



## هذا انا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

محبه الله يظهرها بعبرات ونشايد غزل جنسى 

وله فى خلقه شئون


----------



## الحوت (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا انا قال:


> محبه الله يظهرها بعبرات ونشايد غزل جنسى
> وله فى خلقه شئون



*يكفي ان لا رسولك ولا الصحابه ولا التابعين ولا حتى فقهاء مكة تجرأ اي واحد فيهم يفتح فمه بحرف واحد لينتقد نشيد الانشاد !

يبقى تقفل فمك هذا افضل وتبتلع لسانك .*


----------

